# Computer rebooting every time I try to install



## John S (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a Sun X2200 M2, I put FreeBSD onto a flash drive and everytime it gets to the "Welcome to FreeBSD screen it reboots. Is there anyway I can fix this? What is the issue?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2015)

Which image did you use and what version of FreeBSD?


----------

